# Dayan Devotees



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

This is a Dayan fanclub like the MGC YJ fanclub, MoYu not-cult, and Qiyi club. It's for Dayan diehards, devotees, and dyed-in-the-wool dedicants.

We all know Dayan has a tremendous place in cubing history and for a while they were the forefront of cubing innovation. The Guhong and Zhanchi are absolutely legendary cubes. If you have any great Dayan stories, this is the place to share them!

In addition, almost out of nowhere in the end-of-2020 / 2021, you can unironically main a dayan 2x2, 3x3, and megaminx, and not be called a cubing boomer or someone who clings onto old cubes. Dayan's new ultra lightweight Guhong v4, ultra quiet and soft Tengyun v1 and v2, and small and quick megaminx v2 all have something special. The brand is kinda nostalgic but has shown itself to be able to rebound quickly and now I look forward to every release. Besides speedcubes, they have produced many interesting non-WCA puzzles too. Now is the time for a new Dayan fanclub.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

@Milominx would probably be interested


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

Cults dyed out a while ago. But whatever.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Cults dyed out a while ago. But whatever.


True cults never die out. I spend a lot of my cubing shopping time thinking about which Dayan cube to get next.

Also I'm inviting @Owen Morrison since I believe he mains Dayan puzzles currently.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am part of this. I main the Tengyun v2 and I’m planning on getting the megaminx soon.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh god not this again...
Team Qiyi all the way


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Team Qiyi all the way


YAH!
But honestly I main 3 YJ (2x2, 5x5, Mega) 5 Qiyi (3x3, Skewb, Pyra, Clock, SQ1) 1 Dayan (OH) 1 Yuxin(4x4 regretably )So I don't have any huge loyalties.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> YAH!
> 1 Yuxin(4x4 regretably )


I am no longer glad to be your teammate


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am a Qiyi, YJ, and Dayan fan. Can't decide between them.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I am no longer glad to be your teammate


Ah well, I can always fall back on YJ. I only practice 2-3 of those Qiyi events and all of the YJ ones.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 13, 2021)

I main 2 dayan(OH, 3BLD), 6 YJ(4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7, megaminx, 2x2), 1 Gan(pyra(only out of necessity)), and 2 qiyi(3x3, squan) + 1 moyu(skewb). Guess I'm a YJ boy, but I like the feel of qiyi, dayan and moyu. I mained my tengyun for quite a bit.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

I ordered a Tengyun v1 because I've heard it's the quietest softest cube on the market and I'm really excited. Maybe I'll even do an unboxing on a new cubing channel (I plan on calling it either CruchyCubes or ButteryCubes, depending on how I feel the day I do make it)


----------



## J41 (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I ordered a Tengyun v1 because I've heard it's the quietest softest cube on the market and I'm really excited. Maybe I'll even do an unboxing on a new cubing channel (I plan on calling it either CruchyCubes or ButteryCubes, depending on how I feel the day I do make it)



Definitely the quietest I've used!

Big Dayan fan. 

EDIT: Actually, might be V2, but think they're similar in that regard.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

J41 said:


> Definitely the quietest I've used!
> 
> Big Dayan fan.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, might be V2, but think they're similar in that regard.


Yeah I didn't bother with the v2 because I usually don't care about adjusting springs or magnets.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is a Dayan fanclub like the MGC YJ fanclub, MoYu not-cult, and Qiyi club. It's for Dayan diehards, devotees, and dyed-in-the-wool dedicants.
> 
> We all know Dayan has a tremendous place in cubing history and for a while they were the forefront of cubing innovation. The Guhong and Zhanchi are absolutely legendary cubes. If you have any great Dayan stories, this is the place to share them!
> 
> In addition, almost out of nowhere in the end-of-2020 / 2021, you can unironically main a dayan 2x2, 3x3, and megaminx, and not be called a cubing boomer or someone who clings onto old cubes. Dayan's new ultra lightweight Guhong v4, ultra quiet and soft Tengyun v1 and v2, and small and quick megaminx v2 all have something special. The brand is kinda nostalgic but has shown itself to be able to rebound quickly and now I look forward to every release. Besides speedcubes, they have produced many interesting non-WCA puzzles too. Now is the time for a new Dayan fanclub.


I made this a while back
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/dayan-club.77576/


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I made this a while back
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/dayan-club.77576/


Wait why did you post this in off topic
and why did you ask for pictures of dayan cubes instead of an informative post


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

I am in i Main THE TengYun 2x2 and im getting THE GuHong V4


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

I am in love with the Tengyun v1, since 1.5 years. I love Dayan, S2 R U R U2 R' U' R' S2 D' F2 D.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I am in love with the Tengyun v1, since 1.5 years. I love Dayan, S2 R U R U2 R' U' R' S2 D' F2 D.


is it still your main?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> is it still your main?


Yes its still my main for 3BLD, OH and 3x3. I cannot afford to main it for MBLD though, L U S' U2 S' L' S2 L U L'.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a Tengyun V2


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> Wait why did you post this in off topic
> and why did you ask for pictures of dayan cubes instead of an informative post


Off topic because people were complaining about the clubs being on the homepage, and pictures because that’s what the other clubs did. It didn’t really work because only one person joined .This club is much better probably because it has actual discussion about Dayan cubes


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 13, 2021)

My tengyun is my favorite cube of all time and was my main so i guess im in?


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

GAN CUBER said:


> My tengyun is my favorite cube of all time and was my main so i guess im in?


I thought you were GAN cuber? what do you main now


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> I thought you were GAN cuber? what do you main now


XS I believe. He named himself that without owning a gan cube.


----------



## qwr (Jan 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> XS I believe. He named himself that without owning a gan cube.


kinda weird to do that


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yeah I didn't bother with the v2 because I usually don't care about adjusting springs or magnets.


Agreed. I do most of my slow practice and all of my public cubing on my TengYun because of how quiet it is. It has an amazingly soft and unique feel; the light magnets fit the cube very well but do catch you off guard during first turns. The collector in me has wanted a v2 for some time but since it’s apparently louder than the original and has a bunch of customization options I’m not into I just don’t see the point, the v1 is great!


----------



## qwr (Jan 14, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Agreed. I do most of my slow practice and all of my public cubing on my TengYun because of how quiet it is. It has an amazingly soft and unique feel; the light magnets fit the cube very well but do catch you off guard during first turns. The collector in me has wanted a v2 for some time but since it’s apparently louder than the original and has a bunch of customization options I’m not into I just don’t see the point, the v1 is great!



I have it coming in the mail and I hope it becomes the 3x3 I just can't put down and stop playing with, like my Cubicle GTS2M was (also quite a soft and flexible cube). I have this strange fascination with Dayan, to the point where I play with my new plastic dayan 2x2 a lot even though the performance isn't as good as my other cubes. Something about the brand is like that of a classic car or retro computer. Idk.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 14, 2021)

My main is the xs but I take my tengyun wherever I go as it is quiet too


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> retro computer.


In that you sit there failing to turn until you throw a mouse at it in the hopes that it might load faster?


----------



## qwr (Jan 20, 2021)

Ive been playing with my tengyun v1 and I have to say idk what magic plastic Dayan used but this cube is extraordinarily quiet and low pitched. I can't even tell what's different about it, other than they used a massive amount of thin factory lube and maybe the internal primary plastic works well with the lube. I'll have an unboxing video for my new channel up hopefully tommorow. The piece design is also pretty interesting and I don't see people talking about it so that might become its own video too.


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 21, 2021)

The only Dayan cube I have is the Guhong v1 or v2 don't know lol.


----------



## qwr (Jan 21, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> The only Dayan cube I have is the Guhong v1 or v2 don't know lol.


Pretty easy. Does it have torpedoes or not


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> Pretty easy. Does it have torpedoes or not


ive heard the term "torpedo" many times and i know it has something to do with piece design, but what is it actually? i have no clue lol


----------



## qwr (Jan 21, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> ive heard the term "torpedo" many times and i know it has something to do with piece design, but what is it actually? i have no clue lol



If you pull out an edge on modern cubes, there should be a flat bit of plastic on the edge base that hooks under a corner base and greatly reduced popping. Older cubes only had no hooking between corners or edges, or the edge simply sat on top of the corner base, making edges much more likely to pop out in the middle of a turn.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> If you pull out an edge on modern cubes, there should be a flat bit of plastic on the edge base that hooks under a corner base and greatly reduced popping. Older cubes only had no hooking between corners or edges, or the edge simply sat on top of the corner base, making edges much more likely to pop out in the middle of a turn.


ah, ok. i thought that was what it was, but wasnt sure. 
dumb question: would a double torpedo be possible? how would it affect the cube?


----------



## qwr (Jan 21, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> ah, ok. i thought that was what it was, but wasnt sure.
> dumb question: would a double torpedo be possible? how would it affect the cube?


Yes it is possible, although I don't know the effect of the cube other than possibly making it more stable. I think the RS3M 2020 has a double layer torpedo with correspondingly shaped corner base.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

I opened my TengYun V2 just now and I must say I am definitely a fan of all the new Dayan releases. I definitely belong here!


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I opened my TengYun V2 just now and I must say I am definitely a fan of all the new Dayan releases. I definitely belong here!


This calls for a video


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> This calls for a video


It's been killing me lately. I ordered a bunch of cubes at once and have been slowly opening them...I'm actually amazed at my own self control to let them sit on my shelf unopened!

I was saving this one for a time when I could shoot some footage...which i did this afternoon! And im more impressed with the v2 than i thought i would be!


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> It's been killing me lately. I ordered a bunch of cubes at once and have been slowly opening them...I'm actually amazed at my own self control to let them sit on my shelf unopened!
> 
> I was saving this one for a time when I could shoot some footage...which i did this afternoon! And im more impressed with the v2 than i thought i would be!



do you have the v1? I'm interested in a comparison. some people say the v2 is more stable but not as quiet.

edit: post 1337 nice


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> do you have the v1? I'm interested in a comparison. some people say the v2 is more stable but not as quiet.


I love my v1! My video will be v1 vs v2 comparison, there’s plenty of reviews already of them both individually...so stay tuned!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> do you have the v1? I'm interested in a comparison. some people say the v2 is more stable but not as quiet.
> 
> edit: post 1337 nice


I have the v2, but not the v1, so I don’t have anything to compare it to, but the v2 isn’t super stable. Even at the tightest settings for both the hexagonal and octagonal nuts, the cube corner cuts 50-55, and the turning is very fast. It took a little getting used to, but I love it now. From what I’ve heard in sound comparisons, the v1 is actually much quieter than the v2.


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have the v2, but not the v1, so I don’t have anything to compare it to, but the v2 isn’t super stable. Even at the tightest settings for both the hexagonal and octagonal nuts, the cube corner cuts 50-55, and the turning is very fast. It took a little getting used to, but I love it now. From what I’ve heard in sound comparisons, the v1 is actually much quieter than the v2.


I like the fast turning of my v1. Maybe I'll buy both just to compare the two... I don't really feel the need to though.

In the year 2025, I'll be comparing the Guhong v8 vs the Tengy v5 lol


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I like the fast turning of my v1. Maybe I'll buy both just to compare the two... I don't really feel the need to though.
> 
> In the year 2025, I'll be comparing the Guhong v8 vs the Tengy v5 lol


I am quite terrified and simultaneously excited about this prospect. I already have a section on my bookshelf I refer to as “the archives” with my old V-cubes and other relics. We will have so many cubes one day...


----------



## qwr (Aug 24, 2021)

oh yeah this thread exists






I guess I can throw my own video in too


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> oh yeah this thread exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bump. After reading the first post I now know there is a thread for those who prefer the absolute supremacy of the Qiyi/MoFangGe/XMD/Valk puzzles.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm going to buy a Dayan mega soon (unless people change their votes)


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I'm going to buy a Dayan mega soon (unless people change their votes)


no one is gonna change their votes


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 1, 2021)

A collection of every main dayan 3x3 through the 7th main iteration, the xiangyun. Doesn't include a few stored in another room like the guhong v3 and v4. Also, I don't own the zhanchi 2017 or 2018 variants.


----------



## qwr (Sep 1, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> A collection of every main dayan 3x3 through the 7th main iteration, the xiangyun. Doesn't include a few stored in another room like the guhong v3 and v4. Also, I don't own the zhanchi 2017 or 2019 variants.
> 
> View attachment 16821


Is there a Taiyan box? I have never seen one if there is


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> Is there a Taiyan box? I have never seen one if there is



Just the bag that some of the pre-assembled ones came in, though that is not exclusive to the Taiyan. I know the second version of the Taiyan came in this bag, but I think the first version (identical cube with different screws, caps, and a red logo) was only available as DIY kit, though I can not confirm this for sure. 

First Batch Colors: Black, White, Primary Fluorescent , Blue
Second Batch Colors: Black, White, Primary Fluorescent , Blue, Grey, Transparent Green, Primary

I remember seeing a box for a taiyan at some point but have not seen it since. I suspect it was a prototype or something of the sort. Let me send some messages out to people that worked on it and see if they know.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 12, 2021)

After months of no serious speed solving I’m back. As a result I had to re-choose my mains.

2x2: Tengyun v1
3x3: Guhong v4
3BLD: Tengyun v1

As the dust has settles I still prefer the tengyun v1 to the v2. I really don’t like fiddling with elasticity systems and magnets. I’d rather just have a screwdriver and fantastic OTB performance.

I sure love the Guhong v4 and I can’t see how my original Tengyun will ever stop being so pleasurable to solve on with its quiet sound and light and somehow both delicate and stable feel. Perfection.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I love my v1! My video will be v1 vs v2 comparison, there’s plenty of reviews already of them both individually...so stay tuned!


I've used the V1 for many months. I love it!


----------



## J41 (Dec 12, 2021)

The V1 might be my favourite ever cube. It's not the one I use most, but the feeling is beautiful.


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> After months of no serious speed solving I’m back. As a result I had to re-choose my mains.
> 
> 2x2: Tengyun v1
> 3x3: Guhong v4
> ...


How are the tengyun 2x2s? I'm always on the lookout for new 2x2s. Also glad to see you like the tengy v1 also.


----------

